# how to get past the leakage...



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

ok, this isn't a really gross post LOL...

My wife and I are having a great time with our lovemaking.. the only dilemma is that when i ejaculate inside her, she tells me that the whole next day is annoying cuz it leaks out the whole day and sometimes feels like she's peeing... 

what can we do afterwards, to clear things out so to speak so the next day isn't an annoyance ?

I should add that she's about 4 or 5 weeks pregnant

thanks a bunch


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Have a creampie!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

.... try pulling out? that would solve it alot. lol Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Put in a tampon right after intercourse. 
Absorbs all the semen, remove it in the morning. 
She can also put it in first thing in the a.m., but putting it in right after intercourse works best.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

dcrim said:


> Have a creampie!


dc: Sometimes ya gotta know when to hold em'.....


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Put in a tampon right after intercourse.
> Absorbs all the semen, remove it in the morning.
> She can also put it in first thing in the a.m., but putting it in right after intercourse works best.


is this OK even though she's pregnant ?

i always thought that if yo're pregnant, you couldn't use tampons ? maybe i'm a moron LOL


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

DCRIM....WINNER!!! great response.... :smthumbup:

I bursted out laughing at work! Glad to see "you're back!" you were anti love thre for a bit...glad to see the man is back.

As for the tampon during pregancy, she will be fine, that baby is well protected. Bang away my friend bang away! 

Nothing hotter then a pregnant momma!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

really you squirting like a gallon in there or what?? LOL


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

daddymikey1975 said:


> is this OK even though she's pregnant ?
> 
> i always thought that if yo're pregnant, you couldn't use tampons ? maybe i'm a moron LOL



You can use a tampon before birth, while pregnant as long as you don't leave it in place more than long enough to soak up the semen.

It is AFTER a vaginal birth you cannot use tampons, until cleared for "landings and takeoffs".


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> really you squirting like a gallon in there or what?? LOL


In to visuals there, GA??:rofl:


----------



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

Your wife should not use tampon's during her pregnancy or post delivery as it is an infection risk.Is your wife positive that the leakage is actually semen?.It would be best for her to use panty liners.


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

she's positive that it's from semen.. there's no leakage unless we make love.. seems as if it takes a while for it to all come out.. she's fairly annoyed at the drippage .. panty liners are the norm, however she feels that it's still annoying LOL.. maybe i'll use a condom once in a while..


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 29, 2008)

hockey_mom said:


> Your wife should not use tampon's during her pregnancy or post delivery as it is an infection risk.Is your wife positive that the leakage is actually semen?.It would be best for her to use panty liners.


This, the tampon idea is a bad idea. In fact, even when you aren't pregnant it's not recommended to use tampons unless you are having a period.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

install a bidet.


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

michzz said:


> install a bidet.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

how about a douche ?? just asking..


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

my wife just has me pull out if she doesn't want to deal with that. think I'd rather pull out then use a condom.


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Don't know if you were kidding about the douche, but if not, it's acutally never a good idea. It's not even a good idea in women who aren't pregnant. The body has a natural way of cleansing itself. Douche can cause bacteria to enter and cause infection.
> 
> I knew a lady who always swore by those things and I've had several docs tell me it's a no-no.


wasn't kidding.. just looking for yet another possible solution.. definitely not a good idea.. thanks for the heads up 

maybe pulling out is a good idea


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> DCRIM....WINNER!!! great response.... :smthumbup:
> 
> I bursted out laughing at work! Glad to see "you're back!" you were anti love thre for a bit...glad to see the man is back.
> 
> ...


Thanks, GA! I was for a bit...but am much better now! All the p!ss and vinegar is gone!  Well, not anti love...just anti relationship. I'm all for love (if it's real!  ). 

Don't know about the tampon, though but it sounds like a good idea. What about oral? Or ejaculating on her rather than in her?

I'm reminded of a joke...husband coats his penis with powdered aspirin...tries for sex, wife says she has headache. He says do you want the aspirin orally or as a suppository?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Stop drinking so much pineapple juice...idk, just heard juices like that not only make it "taste" better but also make the "load" much bigger...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

dcrim said:


> I'm reminded of a joke...husband coats his penis with powdered aspirin...tries for sex, wife says she has headache. He says do you want the aspirin orally or as a suppository?


Now thats funny, I don't care who you are


----------

